# If the need is great??



## drunken marauder (May 14, 2009)

So I am kicking around some just weird questions tonight.... At what point does a person become motivated to do something..... Whether its to work at Mc donalds or steal a million bucks..... Or to become a business owner or shoot heroin for ten years.... I don't really look at it as a moral issue.... More of just a decision or a choice... Ive made choices that must people would be like how can you do stuff like that... And all I can say is what a fucking ride!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## connerR (May 14, 2009)

Motivation and necessity are analogues I think. Most of the people I know do things because they have to, ie get a job to pay the rent, put food on the table, etc.


----------



## drunken marauder (May 14, 2009)

But do you have to pay rent... Lots of people dont pay rent....


----------



## connerR (May 14, 2009)

Yeah, no doubt there are a lot of rent free people out there. But to a lot of people, at least a lot of people I know, you have to pay something to live somewhere.


----------



## L.C. (May 14, 2009)

i feel you are as free to do what you want as you want to be. the only thing that holds you back are consequences. you can do whatever you want. its kinda like nike'ish,just do it. you are the onbe in controll if you want to be.


----------



## drunken marauder (May 14, 2009)

Yea I definitly hear ya there.... I mean hmmm I dont know what the hell I mean I guess I'm trying to figure it out... Like I guess I never really cared what will happen tomorrow cause tomorrows gonna take care of it self but its tomorrow....


----------



## connerR (May 14, 2009)

ArrowInOre said:


> ...and it ain't so 'taken care of' huh. See you need a girl that can clean, sew, cook and tend your wounds...You need........ a sugar momma, ha ha ha



A sugar momma, the answer to all of life's problems! haha


----------



## devenheartbreak (May 18, 2009)

I think that certain life choices sometime force you to do things, like get a job and have money for certain things. But like, if your sick, but not like a cold or something and need treatment. Say, cancer... the emergency room wont just give you chemotherapy if you come in a say, "hey, I have cancer". If you actually care and want chemo, then you'd have to pay for it right? Or, just let yourself die? I don't know. I guess, working at Mc Donalds could help in some situations. I'd rather work for money then spange, but thats just me... But, I'd like to never have to work or need money again. But, I like some of the modern conveniences these days.


----------



## Mouse (May 18, 2009)

fear motivates everyone. you eat because of the fear of death, ect.

if arrow had no fear of losing her kids, either negatively or positively, she would live how she wants.


----------



## Ravie (May 19, 2009)

it all stands on what's important to you and how much your willing to fight for it. example: i care about my dog, friends, and family. I would do absolutely anything for my dog, even turn down a million dallars, but the extent is probably killing myself or losing a limb. my family, i love those who are left, but i would only go as far as loaning money or helping them move. my friends, well it varies. if the person has been good to me i'll do as much as i can, if they are assholes i probably wont help much. I dont HAVE to fucking help ANYONE. its a choice. its all choices in the end. do or dont. everyone has different reasons for why they do things.

my personal opinion on why people get jobs is because thats what they are brought up to do or they just are so used to a steady income they dont feel comfortable to adapt to any other kind of life style. they like to pay rent because they get a heater and air conditioner, a tv, a shower, and a safe place to sleep and put their crap. they dont have to pay rent. they just dont want to spoon with people like me under a bridge haha and in a case like with kids, you dont have to do anything to keep your kid, but you give a flying fuck so you do your best. you care about your kid so you fight to keep them and care for them.

i could kill a person right now, but i wont. not because of fear of jail time, i just think it would be messy and stupid. no matter how many you kill they just keep comming. i choose not to because i weigh out the results and mix that with my judgement then think "yeah its probably not worth it." now if someone killed my dog, well damn it i'm going to kill them. in my eyes a dog deserves to live more than any human. everyones different though. there is no right and wrong in the end. just choices.


----------



## connerR (May 19, 2009)

Mouse said:


> fear motivates everyone. you eat because of the fear of death, ect.
> 
> if arrow had no fear of losing her kids, either negatively or positively, she would live how she wants.



Fear is a visceral motive for doing something. Everyone is scared of something. But I think the thought of being without all of the material things in most people's lives is enough to motivate people to do things. On the same page as Ravie's last post, I think that people are afraid of a life that isn't within their upbringing. For the longest time, the thought of being homeless terrified me. 



> there is no right and wrong in the end. just choices.



One of the best things I've ever read on the internet. It's what I'm constantly telling people. There is no right/wrong.


----------



## wartomods (May 19, 2009)

life is a difference you just have to make a positive one with your decisions


----------



## Mouse (May 19, 2009)

I agree with the whole "out of your element" idea. you will either be affraid of things you don't understand or vilify it. my boyfriend reacts with disgust at times when I tell him stories of my homeless days... he can't wrap his mind around why a person would do it. one thing that I think will fundementally be our downfall is that I know what it's like and can cope but he can't. that and once I get off probation and have some freedom... I'm traveling a bit wether he likes it or not. he'll probably leave me out of fear of being left behind. FEAR


and yes, I would take a bullet for my dog. I stopped traveling to give him a more stable life (as odd as that sounds, he likes it where he is so I try to keep him happy) but I know he can cope with travel as well...but maybe when he's a bit older and less hyper and easier to travel with again. I withstood a lot of abuse to save that dog from my ex and he means the world to me.


----------



## Beegod Santana (May 19, 2009)

The more I think about it, sex, drugs and music seem to be the driving forces behind anything I do. 

If I'm in a place with shitty weed, I go to a place with better weed.
If I'm not getting any loving where I'm at, I go somewhere where my chances are better.
If I really like a band I'll travel thousands of miles just to see one show.

Not really the most enlightened life I know, but it works pretty well for me.

Being young, high and stupid rocks!


----------



## Ravie (May 19, 2009)

haha yeah, i just live to try new things and keep from the repetitive boredom that just spews from the asscrack of society. works for me.


----------

